# On our way to GenCon - also, the 4e act one compilation is on sale



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.rpgnow.com/product/13364...-Revolution--Act-One-The-Investigation-Begins

Russ, Thurston, and I will be at GenCon. I actually uploaded the PDF for the Act One hardcover to RPGNow before we got it on EN World, because we wanted to get a print copy in time for the convention. So folks who got the subscription through RPGNow or DriveThruRPG will probably get access before EN World subscribers. Depending on the internet situation in Indy we'll try to hook up the folks who hang out here.

In the meanwhile, to all those who won't be at the con, good gaming. I'm gonna be running


*ROCK RACKUS AND THE RUBY ROD OF R'LYEH*


----------



## Elfshire (Aug 13, 2014)

So... anyone can go and purchase this thing on rpgnow? Right now?

I have to admit, I'm pretty miffed that I paid for this thing a year ago on Kickstarter, have waited through several delays, and now the general public has access to it before me; I have to wait for the better part of a week before getting my copy. 

But maybe I'm being unreasonable about this?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 14, 2014)

My apologies. It just took a while to send out the comp copies to the KS backers. You should have a download coupon now.


----------



## Elfshire (Aug 15, 2014)

Not to be picky but... I see no such coupon. Nothing in email (or in the spambox), no messages on KS, nothing.


----------



## Siberys (Aug 15, 2014)

I got mine, so at least a portion of them emails were sent out.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Elfshire said:


> Not to be picky but... I see no such coupon. Nothing in email (or in the spambox), no messages on KS, nothing.




Send me an email at ryanznock@gmail.com and I'll hook you up.


----------



## hirou (Aug 15, 2014)

Elfshire said:


> I have to admit, I'm pretty miffed that I paid for this thing a year ago on Kickstarter, have waited through several delays, and now the general public has access to it before me; I have to wait for the better part of a week before getting my copy.
> 
> But maybe I'm being unreasonable about this?




It's a small consolation for you, but... As "general public" I deeply thank you for supporting that Kickstarter, which allowed to expand this AP so much.


----------



## Elfshire (Aug 15, 2014)

hirou said:


> It's a small consolation for you, but... As "general public" I deeply thank you for supporting that Kickstarter, which allowed to expand this AP so much.




Good point. On that front, we ALL win.

And I got my copy. Thanks Ryan!


----------

